# Critique OTTB.



## ReeganLove23 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello all. ^^

I'm new to this forum, but I figured a critique of my horse would be a good way to kick off my start here. 

This is Reegan, my new ottb mare. 





























Thanks everyone.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! She's beautiful! I'm not too good at conformation, but her hind legs seem a little splayed..? Maybe its just me. They also look pretty straight.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Very lovely mare!
Standing wide based may just be how she is standing in the photos. 

Beautiful front end, lovely length of rein that tapens stunningly to her head and comes very nicely out of her wither. Excellent shoulder. Cannons are a little longer as is common in racing tb's, but shouldn't give you any problems.
Lovely back and strong, well developed hind quarters. Hind legs are quite straight, again as is normal for a racing bred tb. 

I very much like this mare, has she had any work off the track? She has very good and correct muscle structure.


----------



## ReeganLove23 (Nov 9, 2011)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Welcome to the forum! She's beautiful! I'm not too good at conformation, but her hind legs seem a little splayed..? Maybe its just me. They also look pretty straight.



Thank you! She really is a beauty.  

I see what you mean by splayed, I think it may be just the way she was standing. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ReeganLove23 (Nov 9, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Very lovely mare!
> Standing wide based may just be how she is standing in the photos.
> 
> Beautiful front end, lovely length of rein that tapens stunningly to her head and comes very nicely out of her wither. Excellent shoulder. Cannons are a little longer as is common in racing tb's, but shouldn't give you any problems.
> ...


Thank you.  

She raced a total of 18 times and retired in October of 2010. I adopted her from a retired racehorse center, and they've been working with her ever since they got her in February (I think that was when). She's been being worked a lot, and has even been started over small verticals. She's doing really well. Very excited for her to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

She really is lovely and well balanced. I agree her cannons are a bit long. She is straight through the hocks, but they still look strong. She is tucked up tighter in her belly than I am used to seeing, but admittedly, I am used to stock horses. I love her shoulder and her neck, and her top line is very smooth. 

What do you have planned for her? I would love to see a video of how she moves.


----------



## ReeganLove23 (Nov 9, 2011)

MysterySparrow said:


> She really is lovely and well balanced. I agree her cannons are a bit long. She is straight through the hocks, but they still look strong. She is tucked up tighter in her belly than I am used to seeing, but admittedly, I am used to stock horses. I love her shoulder and her neck, and her top line is very smooth.
> 
> What do you have planned for her? I would love to see a video of how she moves.



My trainer and I have planned to make her a hunter/jumper. Not sure how to put a video on here, but here's the link. This was last month. She's progressed a bit since then.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice horse Whispy!


----------



## ReeganLove23 (Nov 9, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> Nice horse Whispy!


You just scared the mess out of me! Thanks, Brey.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ReeganLove23 said:


> You just scared the mess out of me! Thanks, Brey.


 Haha have ben a member on here for over a year now x)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice horse, welcome to the forum. Overall she looks pretty good, she has a hunter bump and long bone in her legs where it shouldn't be, ideally from the knees down, you want that bone to be as short as possible, because that's where the horse usually breaks down. She has long bones front & back. She has a nice neck & feminine head. Her shoulder slope is almost ideal for her. Thank you for posting.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 

Wow... she is gorgeous! I love classic TBs. Like already said, she's a little long in the cannon and straight behind. From the vid, you'll have to work on letting her stretch out her stride. I suspect she's got a nice long stride once she figures out how to use her self. 

Good luck! You've got yourself one stunning horse.


----------

